# Teamspeak 3 Verbindungsprobleme



## larzer (29. Mai 2012)

Tach Gemeinde

ich habe derzeit ein echt nerviges Prblem mit meinem TS3
Immer wenn ich zum TS3-Server verbinden will, dauert es seit neuesten ewig
d.h. er verbindet auf den Server, zeigt die ersten paar Channel an und verliert dann die Verbindung
komischerweise, wenn ich nebenbei einen Download anhabe, verbindet er sich zwar langsamer, lädt aber dafür alle Channel Stück für Stück bis ich alles sehe und auch sprechen/hören kann

doch dann das nächste Problem, sobald jemand spricht, geht der Paket Loss in die Höhe und ich verstehe ihn nur noch abgehackt
ping ist ansonsten top

ich bin hier mit einem umts-stick im D1 Netz der ca. 3MBit/s bringt
surfen im Netz und Downloads gehen sehr flott
Ping ist auch mit 50-70ms Top

das einzigste was passiert ist, ist dass ich aufgrund dessen, dass das Volumenlimit meines Sticks aufgebraucht war, 5GB per T-Mobile SpeedOn dazugebucht habe
somit habe ich ja wieder vollen Speed

Scheint so als liegt das an der Bandbreite, aber da ist doch genug vorhanden da auch alles andere super läuft

hab schon geschaut ob evtl. n virus drauf ist oder irgendein programm sich da mit einmischt, nada.....
firewall ist auch aus


Zu Hülf


----------



## larzer (29. Mai 2012)

nach der installation eines internet security programms gings auf einmal
komischerweise war mein rechner clean
komisches windoof....


----------



## larzer (30. Mai 2012)

sry für den 3ten post, aber es funktioniert wieder nicht
bei nem kollegen tritt das problem jetzt auch auf
wir haben beide tmobile umts
wir sind am verzweifeln....


----------



## N4pT (10. Juni 2012)

Selbe Problem wie du beschrieben hast habe ich auch wenn irgendwer ne idee hat wie es zu lösen ist bitte mal melden.


----------



## Spacerat (13. Juni 2012)

Umts ist in dem Sinne nicht aonderlich geeignet für VoIP, zumindest nicht für TS3!

Ist die VoIP-Nutzung mittlerweile überhaupt über die Datensparte von T-Mobile erlaubt?

Wenn ja: was sagt denn die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## larzer (15. Juni 2012)

also bei hat es sich mittlerweile gelegt
ich habe einfach statt der tmobile software, mwconn mal runtergeladen und es geht einfandfrei, einfach mal ausprobieren
is zwar n bisschen umständlicher aber am ende hats einwandfrei funktioniert
MWconn


----------



## larzer (19. Juni 2012)

und wieder doppelpost, sry..
aber die lösung mit mwconn war wieder nur eine blase die mittlerweile geplatzt ist
schön dass ich wenigstens nicht allein bin, denn ich bin echt ratlos

in einem anderen schreiben wurde auch schon ne mail an tmobile geschickt in der die problematik geschildert wurde, jedoch wartet man noch auf antwort...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Juni 2012)

UMTS ist halt kacke für Teamspeak ich hab auch ne Dl von 1.5MB/s also nur 9K Leitung und hab im TS n Ping von 25~ freunde von mir haben ne schlechtere Leitung 6K haben aber n Ping von 10~ DL rate ist egal, das einzige was hilft vll im TS die Sprachqualität vom Channel auf Low zu stellen


----------



## larzer (20. Juni 2012)

sry, aber der speed ist bei diesem problem total egal...
umts passt schon vom speed her da reichen auch 2-3Mbit/s locker.
nur das problem ist, dass man gar nicht mehr richtig auf nen server kommt, der lädt n paar channel und dann hört er auf
vor 2 oder 3 wochen hat das noch problemlos funktioniert...


----------



## Achtify (23. Juni 2012)

So hab mich extra hier auch mal Angemeldet, weil hier die belebteste Diskussion über dieses Thema ist. Also bei mir auch das Problem... 
Übrigens ähnliche Probleme treten auch bei BF3 und Tunngle auf! Bei Tunngle laden nur wenige User und bei BF3 hängts im letzten Ladebildschirm (falls jemand weiß was ich mein, beim "Punkten").

Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit ist da echt völlig egal und ausreichen bei UMTS.
hab mich da echt lange mit beschäftigt und hab nur mangelhafte Lösungen gefunden:
1. UNpN Aktivieren
2. Firewall Aktivieren damit WAN-Port-Ping aktiviert ist
3. DMZ einrichten
4. APN auf internet.t-d1.de ändern, damit erreicht man, dass man - manchmal - ein öffentliche IP bekommt, sonst gibts ne Private von T-Mobile und damit funktioniert es nicht (manchmal gehts auch wenn man eine Dynamische IP nimmt)
5. Router neu starten und neu starten und neu starten und neu starten... ich bin meistens halb verbunden und nach dem ca 10 neustart bekomm ich dann eine öffentliche IP und bin vollständig verbunden.
6. DEN ROUTER NIE WIEDER AUS MACHEN, SO BEHÄLT MAN DIE IP!!!

über öffentliche IPs lassen sich alle Ports öffnen und man ist aus den Internet "sichtbar"

bei mir funktioniert es so und hoffe ich konnte einigen helfen, ich stehe mit T-Mobile in Kontakt und versuche das Problem auch mit zu lösen, es nervt und reicht langsam, nicht dass das begrenzte Datenvoloumen nicht schon Handikap genug wären, nein die Sperren jetzt auch noch Ports und VoIP sperren... 

hier mal 2 Links zu anderen Diskussionsrunden:
T-Mobile Feedbackforum
Computerhilfen.de

PS: hab nen schönes Programm geschrieben, mit dem man das Datenvolumen überwachen kann, bei Interesse bitte Melden


----------



## larzer (23. Juni 2012)

da ich zzt. am heimischen dsl sitze werde ich, wenn ich nächste woche wieder unterwegs bin, deine anleitung mal ausprobieren
werde auch die beiden anderen foren verfolgen, da auch mein, mittlerweile erboster, kollege das selbe problem hat und ebenfalls auf rückmeldung des t-mobile supports wartet
da wir beide auch die "großen" tarife habe, fragen wir uns auch mittlerweile wofür wir noch bezahlen, wenn wir mehr und mehr beschnitten werden....

auf jedenfall erstmal danke dass du dir die mühe gemacht hast dich hier anzumelden und uns bei diesem problem unterstützt


----------



## Achtify (23. Juni 2012)

Kein Ding, will ja auch, dass das aus der Welt geschafft. Habe auch den großen Tarif aber wenn das so weiter geht wird im September gekündigt!!! Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück... eine Frage noch, habt ihr ein Router oder ein Stick?


----------



## larzer (23. Juni 2012)

beide einen stick, er den fusion und ich den web'n'walk IV


----------



## Achtify (23. Juni 2012)

hmm ja da glaube ich hast du nicht so viele Optionen, die Verbindung zu konfigurieren, probierst trotzdem mal mit der APN und UPnP, die müsstest du auf jeden Fall ändern können, DMZ ist da nicht möglich.... ich hab eine Huawei E970... ist die Web'n'Walk Box IV


----------



## larzer (25. Juni 2012)

mal ne dumme frage, wie erkenne ich eine öffentliche ip?
habe schon ip-bereiche im netz gefunden die eine solche darstellen
nur komischerweise habe ich ja so eine...
upnp und firewall sind an
was weiterhin komisch ist, ich komme auf den teamspeak testserver, aber nich auf einen privaten....


----------



## Achtify (25. Juni 2012)

hab mich damit jetzt nicht direkt auseinander gesetzt. Ich habe das mit der APN und IP vor längerer Zeit herausgefunden und es klappt, deshalb hab ich das so hingenommen wie ich das gelesen habe und nicht weiter nachgefragt.
Hier stehen die Infos, ist jetzt spezifisch für mein Router aber die APN sollte allgemeingültig sein:
LINK
Kommentar 104 beschreibt das mit der APN!

Hab heute ca. 15 Neustarts gebraucht, aber wenigstens funktionierst so, wenn auch etwas lästig. Was meinst du genau mit Teamspeak Testserver? den Offiziellen?

wenn es bei mir hängt, dann komme ich auf keinen.
Bleibt dran, wir lösen das Problem schon


----------



## larzer (26. Juni 2012)

na mal schaun ob ich das auch mitn stick irgendwie hinbekomme
und ja ich meine den offiziellen, da komm ich schnell drauf und sehe sofort alle, beim ts meines clans tritt das problem komischerweise auf
das gleiche bild auch beim kollegen (anderer clan ts)


----------



## Achtify (26. Juni 2012)

hmm bei mir ist es so, entweder funktionieren alle oder keiner...

habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen:



> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mittlerweile mit einem befreundeten Telekom Mitarbeiter gesprochen und der hat für mich bei der Technik nachgefragt. Das Problem liegt darin das mit dem alten Web'n'Walk L Tarif VoIP nicht gestattet ist. Die Telekom hat diese Lücke nun "geschlossen" sodass man einen teureren Tarif buchen muss um weiterhin TS / Skype etc. nutzen zu können. Das es hin und wieder mal klappt ist reines Glück und eine Lücke in dem Filter der Telekom!
> 
> Grüße Dampeer


----------



## larzer (27. Juni 2012)

Ja das hatte ich auch schon gelesen.
Nur haben wir ja schon die großen Tarife


----------



## DeepBlue23 (18. Juli 2012)

Bin durch Google auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Habe mit meinem XL-Tarif genau die gleichen Probleme. Der genannte Lösungsvorschlag mit dem Wechsel des APNs zeigt bei mir leider keine Wirkung (dieser Vorschlag wurde mir übrigens auch bereits vom Kundenservice selbst gemacht). Selbst TeamSpeak - Welcome to TeamSpeak kann ich nicht aufrufen! Habe dem Kundenservice noch einmal geschrieben (auch mit Hinweis auf diesen Thread) und hoffe das sich da nun was tut!


----------



## larzer (19. Juli 2012)

Im tmobile support thread tut sich auch nix mehr.....
Schade eigentlich, sind ja nich grad wenige kunden die ihren umts tarif zum spielen und für teamspeak nutzen
Warum hat tmobile nich einfach alles so gelassen?......


----------



## DeepBlue23 (20. Juli 2012)

Es sieht so aus, das Voip sogar in dem teuren Web n Walk XL-Tarif gesperrt ist... Hab folgende Antwort von T-Mobile bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für ihre E-Mail.
> Sie haben den Tarif Web¿n¿Walk Connect XL.
> ...



In dem Tarif-Informationen im Kundencenter steht dies tatsächlich auch für den XL-Tarif so (kA ob das schon immer der Fall war)... eigentlich eine Frechheit, waren die Tarife doch eh schon für zu Hause ausgelegt (man kann z. B. nicht in anderen Mobilfunkzellen surfen) und sind sauteuer. Einzige Möglichkeit scheint wohl der Wechsel zum neuen Mobile Data L Tarif zu sein, der zwar Leistungsgleich ist, jedoch Voip gestattet. Der kostet aber auch noch mal 5 Euro mehr! Ich werde wohl mich damit abfinden und mich nach (Tarif-/Provider-)Alternativen umsehen.


----------



## larzer (20. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Info 
Mein Kollege hat auch einen Vertrag wo von VOIP-Sperrung nichts steht, falls tmobile da nichts macht will er zu härteren Methoden greifen..
Ich check dann auch mal meinen Vertrag....


----------



## Groschi (3. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

was wäre man ohne das Internet. Ich dachte ich bin schon der einzigste mit dem Problem. Nach meinen eigenen Versuchen betrifft das ganze nicht nur TS3 sondern auch andere Dienste. Spiele wie GW2/WoW sind unmöglich zu spielen da dort ein ständiger Serverwechsel(MAP,Dungeon,usw.) stattfindet. 
Man bekommt zwar ein connect zum Server aber es ist keine gute verbindung, es ist ähnlich wie im Teamspeak es verbindet aber die kommunikation funktioniert nicht. 
Schaut man sich im Teamspeak die Verbindungeigenschaften des Clients an sieht man das das Packetverlust sehr hoch ist, meist über 90%! 

Also kann die Telekom schonmal nicht auf die glausel Voip/Messanger berufen. Oder betreffen Spiele den Peer-to-Peer Paragraphen.

Hat sonst noch einer weiter Infos?

Mfg Groschi


----------

